# CPC-A in Tidewater Virginia



## sadapotata (Mar 17, 2010)

I am looking to work remotely but am willing to come in and be trained if necessary. I am a very quick learner, self starter, motivated and will not dissapoint if you take a chance on me! My resume is attached in PDF format.
I live in the Tidewater area of Virginia. My email address is sadapotata@verizon.net. Phone: 757-483-5183.


----------

